# MARCO POLO -ex- ALEKSANDR PUSHKIN



## julian anstis

MARCO POLO -ex- ALEKSANDR PUSHKIN
Built 1965 at Wismar 22,080tns seen here at Tallinn 2001.
I can remember watching her go up and down the Thames to Tilbury whilst doing my time at N.S.T.S. Gravesend as the ALEKSANDR PUSHKIN.
photo courtesy of P.W.Hobday.


----------



## Bob S

Saw her many times as ALEKSANDR PUSHKIN on the Thames but never as MARCO POLO. I'll scan and post her in the near future.

Nice photo.


----------



## julian anstis

Is she still around ...?


----------



## Bob S

Yes, I believe she is now operated by Norwegian Cruise Line still as MARCO POLO.


----------



## pauladams

I worked on her in 86 when her sister ship the Lermontov sank of New Zealand.
Sailing out of Sydney.


----------



## Sea Princess

Went on a cruise on Marco Polo a couple of years ago from Venice to Barcelona. Had a wonderful time. Excellent ship. Would love to go on her to Antarctica some time.


----------



## KatsinaBill

Patricia and I made an 8-day cruise on the Marco Polo last month, 10th - 18th of October. Barcelona-Marseille-Portofino-Civitavecchia (Rome)-Sorrento-day at sea-Santorini-Athens. The captain(Goran Blomqvist) and most of his officers are Swedish, virtually all the passenger-caring staff are Filipino and very nice, helpful and charming. In an unplanned encounter in the lounge the Captain told me that indeed the Marco Polo is of Russian origin, was laid up in Singapore in the 1980's, then refitted in the late 1990's and now sails for Orient Lines but is rented out to Norwegian Cruise Lines. Pat and I booked our cruise via NCL...


----------



## mikeg

I also was a passenger on the Marco Polo several years ago. On a far east voyage (I wanted to find out what being at sea was like from a passengers perspective) I can highly recommend the Marco Polo, very good accommodation, excellent food, service, entertainment.. infact everything.
Got good pictures of an active Krakatoa, we were in close enough that the ship got quite covered in ash. 

Mike


----------



## KIWI

Took a copy of the foregoing down to my Bowling Club to show three who have done cruises on Marco Polo,mainly to show she was a sister ship to Michail Lemontov.One had done two cruises & all said it was great value & when finances permit would go again.They reckoned it was really great. Kiwi


----------



## mikeg

*Marco Polo*

I've put a few pictures on the gallery of my Marco Polo cruise back in 1995.

Mike


----------



## wvdleek

KatsinaBill said:


> now sails for Orient Lines but is rented out to Norwegian Cruise Lines. Pat and I booked our cruise via NCL...


As far as I know, Orient Lines is owned by NCL.

I could visit the MARCO POLO when she was in Amsterdam on 30 August.
I have booked the repositioning cruise 17 - 29 June 2007, Barcelona - Dover.

Photos of my visit can be seen via my website.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
You can also post them here, instead linking to your website,I suppose they should be more watched here with 9000+ members.
Btw you could also link SN at your site thread to maritime links, just a question of politeness.


----------



## wvdleek

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> You can also post them here, instead linking to your website,I suppose they should be more watched here with 9000+ members.
> Btw you could also link SN at your site thread to maritime links, just a question of politeness.


Hello Ruud,

I don't think it will be appreciated when I upload 50 + photos into the gallery.
Members of this forum are not the only visitors to my albums.

Linking to every forum I subscribed is just impossible. That will be too much.


----------



## reefpilot

I piloted MARCO POLO through the Great Barrier Reef quite a few times around 1998 - 2000. A very comfortable ship but she had one problem. When she was re-engined from steam turbine to diesel the same props were retained. Thus, at dead slow ahead both engines she would make 11 knots. You could use only one engine for 9 knots but you had to use 20 degrees of rudder to keep her moving on a steady course! Exciting and character building all in one go!
regards
reefpilot


----------



## reklaw

I got a visit on board her when she made her maiden arrival in Durban in Dec 93 and there was still quite a lot of work being done on board at the time. She is a wonderful oldie and she had an amazing crew, I recall the chief engineer beaming with pride in his engine room. I would love to do a voyage on her but she only calls here passing through and is way out of mny price range. I did hear that NCL is looking at getting rid of the Orient Lines brand but wont sell off just the ship. I have some pics of her somewhere, maybe I will post a few while I am in the area.


----------



## Jeff Taylor

NCL/Star has announced they are definitely closing down the Orient Lines division now that the ship is sold. They've had huge losses recently, which is just fine with me given their deplorable treatment of the France/Norway which should be going to Dubai instead of QE2.


----------



## Lksimcoe

I wonder if RCL will be forced to merge due to the huge losses. Either that, or it could be a repeat of the Renassance (SP?) fiasco. Either way, I think a few ships will change ownership before they get into the black ink again.


----------



## Jeff Taylor

The Star Genting gambling interests generate tons of money and can absorb the losses, but if NCL doesn't start throwing cash soon you're probably right about some ships being sold off.


----------



## wvdleek

Just having made a cruise on Marco Polo from 17 29 June, departing from Barcelona and arriving in Dover.
The greatest part of the photos are now on-line and these albums can be accessed via my website.


----------



## Saracen

Hi,

in 2008 Marco Polo will be chartered by the german Transoceoan tours (Astor and Astoria) until 2011. It is very interesting for me because they will offer cuises to the arctic and antarctic countries.

Does any one know are there two dinner sessions or can all passangers eat at the same time as I know it from maxim gorkiy?

Tina


----------



## wvdleek

Saracen said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does any one know are there two dinner sessions or can all passangers eat at the same time as I know it from maxim gorkiy?
> 
> Tina


Tina,

When Marco Polo is fully booked, there are two seatings.
First seating is at 18.00 hrs.
On the Arctic and/or Antarctic, when the ship is not full, they might combine into one seating.


----------



## GlynR

*Marco Polo ex Alexsandr Pushkin*

A picture of the original vessel from the cover of the Deck Plan booklet. I travelled on her once overnight from Le Havre to Tilbury and a couple of times on the Mikhail Lermontov from Cobh to Tilbury when they were doing the trans-Atlantic crossings. Sailing under the Hammer & Sickle then of course and with an all-Soviet crew I seem to remember, which was quite interesting at the time.

Best wishes,
Glyn


----------



## Saracen

Hi,

thanks for answering.

Tina


----------



## Andrew Glasse

On board DFDS' England in August 1981, I remember we ran the four hours up to Oslo from Færder parallel with the Pushkin. She was a stylish Russian in those days. We arrived at 2 pm, she berthing under Akershus Castle and we round the corner at Vippetangen where the Copenhagen ferries are to be seen today. I saw her in her latest guise in Bergen last summer. A quality vessel!

Andrew


----------



## Millerman

Saracen said:


> Hi,
> 
> in 2008 Marco Polo will be chartered by the german Transoceoan tours (Astor and Astoria) until 2011. It is very interesting for me because they will offer cuises to the arctic and antarctic countries.
> 
> Does any one know are there two dinner sessions or can all passangers eat at the same time as I know it from maxim gorkiy?
> 
> Tina


Hello Tina
I have a cruise booked on the Marco Polo,thru Newmarket Holidays to go round the British Isles start date June 6th 08. According to the bumpf, dinner is served 1830hrs &2030hrs.There are two formal nights when men are expected to wear dinner jackets. Millerman


----------



## Saracen

Hi,

thanks for answering. I am intereted in going to Antarctica with Marco Polo but now I heard that the ship will go with 400 passengers and that is to much because just 100 can go together at the continent.

Tina


----------



## borderreiver

After her grounding in Norway see she is in Flashing. Any one know what is happing to her.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Apparently the Essex passenger killed aboard the vessel earlier this year was the victim of poor maintenance and not a 'rogue wave' as claimed.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-30038018


----------



## hawkey01

Well I assume she is to stay in service as in my local newspaper - Western Daily Press - there was a big advert for cruises from Avonmouth next year and also they are selling up to 2016.

Hawkey01


----------



## borderreiver

She seems to be in Flashing holland. I belive there is a floating dry dock were she is , Could there more damage from the grounding in Norway??.


----------



## gaelsail

borderreiver said:


> She seems to be in Flashing holland. I belive there is a floating dry dock were she is , Could there more damage from the grounding in Norway??.


This dry-docking is regular scheduled maintenance.


----------



## borderreiver

Still in dry dock. taken longer then it should??


----------



## gaelsail

borderreiver said:


> Still in dry dock. taken longer then it should??


Next cruise 12 December 2014. Looking at 2015 schedule, approx. the same length of time allocated.


----------



## canberra97

borderreiver said:


> She seems to be in Flashing holland. I belive there is a floating dry dock were she is , Could there more damage from the grounding in Norway??.


I think your find it is Flushing in the Netherlands NOT FLASHING otherwise known as Vlissingen!


----------



## Millerman

Going on Marco Polo on anniversary cruise July 2015. She will be 50 in August and still going strong. It will be our 8th cruise on this old girl. I cannot get enough of her. Already booked the Amazon for Jan 2017.


----------



## janmike

janmike
Did the 2 week Christmas cruise to the Canaries 2015 and the 28 night cruise to Canada August/September 2016. Both voyages were a bit lumpy crossing the Atlantic as you would expect. Enjoyed both trips but insurance is getting a bit expensive now!


----------



## CliveH

I'm packing right now for a cruise to the Canaries on her on Monday, sailing from Avonmouth. I've seen the ship several times way back, as Alexsander Pushkin but never as Marco Polo. Having read so much praise for her it will be interesting to see whether I share the enthusiasm.


----------



## Thunder Down Under

Sailed on sister ship, 'Taras Shevchenco' (sp) Southampton - Sydney back in the wild days of my 'yoof' 1971. Was under the Hammer and Sickle. Hotel staff were all lovely young blonde Russian girls. Very interesting. (*))

TDU


----------



## CliveH

CliveH said:


> I'm packing right now for a cruise to the Canaries on her on Monday, sailing from Avonmouth. I've seen the ship several times way back, as Alexsander Pushkin but never as Marco Polo. Having read so much praise for her it will be interesting to see whether I share the enthusiasm.


A couple of weeks now since my return from the cruise aboard Marco Polo. She's a nice ship in many respects and very well maintained. Any stories stating otherwise are way off the mark. However, he public rooms do look tired and in need of a makeover. Basically she retain's the same look that she had when she entered service for Orient Lines. During our cruise the ship was full and it felt it. She'd be much nicer with about 200 fewer passengers. The food was OK but mostly poor quality, it was here more than anything else that you were aware of CMV being a budget operation. The service was generally good as was the entertainment (though I don't normally like cruise ship entertainment). I'm pleased to have sailed on the ship but there was nothing about the experience that would entice me back, neither to Marco Polo nor to CMV.

Clive


----------



## Pompeyfan

Clive

Many thanks for your cruise report. It is always good to have first-hand reviews. Interesting comments about CMV being a budget operation. Such comments are very welcome when choosing a cruise, things you would never find in the brochures whether CMV or other companies.


----------



## roddy

Went to Norwegian fiords in August. Given that the vessel first sailed at the same time as I ventured afloat, some 50 years ago, she was in remarkably good nick, and gave every impression of being a well run operation. Accommodation was better than I anticipated, we were upgraded which helped, but you get what you pay for and I might have been less impressed had we been allocated an inside cabin on the lower decks. I would consider another cruise on Marco Polo if itinerary suited, the fact that most start and finish in UK is a big plus.
Note to CliveH we found the grub OK, except for the bacon!


----------



## janmike

janmike
I am surprised at the report of poor food. I have now spent after 2 trips, 44 nights and found the food fine. I cannot argue with 5 courses for evening meal, as much as you can eat for breakfast, lunch I had just a snack in the bistro.
The comment of poor maintenance is not to be believed. The crew were working on all aspects throughout the time on board. All in all very good value for money. The only short coming I found was the lack of comfortable seating.


----------



## CliveH

roddy and janmike, I have to agree with you that the Marco Polo is indeed very well maintained and reports that I have read stating otherwise leave me bewildered. Yes, indeed you do get what you pay for (one could say that we got more than we paid for as we were also upgraded). However, for me the food was lacking in quality. It did not matter if there were five courses at dinner when none of them were very good. It's quality and not quantity that matters.
I have to agree with the point about the lack of comfortable seating. I don't think there is a comfortable chair to be found anywhere on that ship. Those in The Captain's Club being particularly bad, which is a pity as it is quite an attractive room. In the entire two weeks I don't think I spent in total more than an hour in that room. I could not contemplate the idea of 44 nights on board, 14 was plenty. As I said, I'm pleased to have experienced her but I have no interest in returning to Marco Polo or any CMV vessel. They have created a good niche for themselves in the cruise market and have a very loyal following. Given all the competition there is out there I have to say 'well done CMV' but this is not a product for me.

Clive


----------



## Nogginthenog

For those of you who are Marco Polo fans the ship is currently moored up in Amsterdam since 3rd Nov according to Marinetraffic.com but she has a full itinery for 2018.
http://www.marcopolocruises.net


----------



## D1566

Berthing in Invergordon now.


----------



## Nogginthenog

Martin
I see quite a few cruise ships call in at Invergordon,my memories of Invergordon are that there is not much there- is it a starting off place for Distilleries tours and visiting Inverness.


----------



## D1566

Nogginthenog said:


> Martin
> I see quite a few cruise ships call in at Invergordon,my memories of Invergordon are that there is not much there- is it a starting off place for Distilleries tours and visiting Inverness.


Yes, Invergordon itself is unremarkable, but there are various attractions within a short coach ride of it.


----------



## shippix

Marco Polo's last position was shown as : *2021-01-14 00:56 UTC* Alang in india and is shown on marine Traffic as Dead , otherwise scrapped.
She was featured on a T.V. program a couple of years ago. A passenger who was a retired marine engineer spoke of her being a great little ship and her original engines ran like a sewing machine and could do for the next 40 years. A great shame this happened to her, as she had a good fan base. No doubt she would have got her passengers back once the cruise industry got back on it's feet again.


----------



## shiploversa

she is virtually gone this was all that is left of her in dec 2021


----------

